# Campagnolo seatpost or Selcof Seatpost?



## chanhoward (Feb 10, 2003)

I am deciding which one of these 2 makers to get for seatpost. Campagnolo Chorus Titanium seatpost or Selcof Seatpost?
I am not worry about weight or cosmetic of the seatpost here, but for the clamp(the part that holds the saddle) which one do you guys recommend? 
Please advise
Thanks!
Howard Chan
Happy Riding!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Selcof...*

The Selcof clamp has a superior 2-bolt design that allows much finer adjustment of the saddle angle and the saddle can be moved fore/aft without distrubing the angle setting. The Selcof also has about 5mm more setback. The only neagative is that it requires an 8mm wrench for the angle adjustment.

The same clamp is used on the ITM MIllenium series post. The carbon version is $100 at www.txcyclesport.com.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

chanhoward said:


> I am deciding which one of these 2 makers to get for seatpost. Campagnolo Chorus Titanium seatpost or Selcof Seatpost?
> I am not worry about weight or cosmetic of the seatpost here, but for the clamp(the part that holds the saddle) which one do you guys recommend?
> Please advise
> Thanks!
> ...


Campag - I hate that Selcof/ITM design. I had one and I consigned it to my "sell it on eBay someday" drawer. Using a little open-ended wrench to adjust the tilt is a pain in the neck (for me anyway.) Was just reading some cycling mag (procycling?) the other night and they had a review of a bike done by Chris Boardman. It had a Selcof post and he was musing about the stupidity of the design. Thought it was funny that someone actually mentioned it in a review.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*great design!*

Can't agree with that at all. I"ve been using this type of post for about 6 years (on two C-40's, a Fondriest MDC, and a LOOK KG 381) and I'm very happy with it's function. The beauty of the design is that once the angle is set (hopefully on the first or second ride), the 8mm wrench is no longer needed. I have a very small Craftsman wrench that's as light and easy to carry as a hex wrench.

What's more frustrating is having a serrated post and finding that one serration tilts the saddle too far up and the next one is too far down. Fiddle with the angle enough and the serrations get worn and don't work. 

FSA has a similar 2-bolt design on the new K-force carbon post. It has a lot of setback (15mm more the Campy). The post uses two M5 bolts, so only a 4mm hex wrench is needed to adjust the saddle. I've only used this post a few months and it's worked OK, but a new saddle always required a couple of careful tightenings to keep if from slipping back. The average person may damage the M5 bolts, without extra care. M6 bolts would have been a heavier, but more reliable choice.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

I find the Selcof type of clamp very good as well. The easiest I've found so far that will allow micro-adjustment. Thomson is a good second but more hassle if you have to slide the saddle back and forth in order to find the right position. 

I've recently got the new Campy Record post as well. The serrations are now twice as fine as the previous version and the top of the clamp is the same type of multi-directional plastic as their cranks. I don't know whether it's a running change, but the carbon weave is larger showing a nice diagonal pattern contrary to the publication photos. The tube itself is nice and solid as well. I only hope the clamp will be able to adjust to my desired angle. Otherwise, I guess I'll have yet another item to add to my growing collection of bike related paper weights.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

C-40 said:


> Can't agree with that at all.


No one's asking you to agree. You love it, I think it's second only in stupidity to the USE Alien clamp. And I really don't want to list the bikes I have non-ITM/Selcof posts on because a) my list is a lot longer than yours and b) it really doesn't make my opinion any more valid than yours.

You're clearly a really smart guy and I have the utmost respect for the time and energy you've put into learning and understanding the trig associated with bike fit and design; and your willingness to share it. However, you should consider getting over this need to be right all the time. We generally deal in opinions here, and there is no need (that I can see) to try and beat other peoples opinions into the ground. You're not making any money licensing the ITM design, and I'm pretty sure your didn't invent it, so you have no personal vested interest. If I think doing a micro-adjust under the nose of the saddle with an 8mm open-ended wrench is a stupid design, that's just how I think. If you think it's elegant and well-conceived, that's just how you think. We're different in our tastes, no big deal.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

.....it can't be that upsetting. They're almost the same size


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

terry b said:


> Campag - I hate that Selcof/ITM design. I had one and I consigned it to my "sell it on eBay someday" drawer. Using a little open-ended wrench to adjust the tilt is a pain in the neck (for me anyway.) Was just reading some cycling mag (procycling?) the other night and they had a review of a bike done by Chris Boardman. It had a Selcof post and he was musing about the stupidity of the design. Thought it was funny that someone actually mentioned it in a review.


I have to agree with Terry. It's more complicated than it needs to be. It doesn't have the tilt range to fit some popular saddles. I know I couldn't level a San Marco Era saddle because of the angle of the rails, I didn't have enough adjustment in the post clamp. Then the front bolt would like to jam onto the rails, while the back was completly loosened. You still couldn't get the saddle off, unless you pound it with a mallet. The good ol Campy and Dura-Ace one bolt designs work just fine. Some things aren't better just because they are new.

brewster


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*having a bad day???*

Kind of extreme response to a seatpost question. I like reviews with some credible reasons for disliking a product. Your response provided no credible complaint other than it requires a second wrench, which is rarely used after the first or second ride, since saddle fore/aft changes can be made without loosening the front bolt. This clamp design is easy to use, reliable, and easy to change saddles. The clamp design is not prone to any of the adjustment problems or bolt failures common to the USE design. Sorry if my list of bikes offended you. Just substantiating the fact that it works well enough to use on nearly every bike I'ved owned for the last 6 years. I chose an FSA post for one bike because I needed the extra 1cm of setback; otherwise I would have purchased another ITM Millenium (same clamp as Selcof & Colnago).


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*need user instructions???*

The Selcof Biopositon model, in the furthest back position, does suffer from less angle adjustment than the other models, since the pivot point if further away from the adjustment bolt.

As for removing saddles, it couldn't be easier. All you do is loosen the back bolt most of the way and the front bolt a couple of turns. Then the lower curved section of the seat rail clamp will slide out from the side, freeing up the saddle. If that's not enough, the back bolt can be removed entirely, but it shouldn't be required.


----------



## The Don (Feb 6, 2004)

*Chorus Ti for me*

The Chorus Ti seatpost is plenty adjustable and secure for me, and I think it looks great. 

I don't have a Selcof, but I do have a "more adjustable" Thomson seatpost (2 bolts and lots of lines to denote what angle it's adjusted to) on my hardtail, and I haven't adjusted it for almost 4 years.

To me, simpler is superior, so long as you can find the "notch" you need on the seatpost adjustment mechanism.


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

*Campy experiences*



chanhoward said:


> I am deciding which one of these 2 makers to get for seatpost. Campagnolo Chorus Titanium seatpost or Selcof Seatpost?
> I am not worry about weight or cosmetic of the seatpost here, but for the clamp(the part that holds the saddle) which one do you guys recommend?
> Please advise
> Thanks!
> ...


I've owned both Campy Ti and carbon seat posts in the past. Although both seem to use the same head design, my Ti seat post was great in all respects but the Carbon post creaks from the saddle clamp. Tried grease on the seat rails but the saddle would slip then. White glue in the rail grooves would work for a couple hundered miles but then the noise would come back. In the end I just took it off and to this day it sits in a box. Very expensive wasted purchase. Maybe it has to do with my saddle, Avocet 40R, but the same saddle is dead quiet with a Ritchey seat post. At any rate, I won't recommend any Campy seat post at this point since they all seem to use the same basic head.

Good luck.

Ed


----------



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

*Forget the Italians - Buy a Thomson*



chanhoward said:


> I am deciding which one of these 2 makers to get for seatpost. Campagnolo Chorus Titanium seatpost or Selcof Seatpost?
> I am not worry about weight or cosmetic of the seatpost here, but for the clamp(the part that holds the saddle) which one do you guys recommend?
> Please advise
> Thanks!
> ...


Howard, Forget the Fiddly Italian jobs - Buy a Thomson, or if you can get hold of one a 1-piece American Classic. Strong, light, dead simple to set up and stay dialled in.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I think the chorus ti , if you can find one, is the way to go. virtually as light as carbon, indestructable, and good looking. one bolt, simple to adjust.I've had the selcof, and it was more difficult to adjust, and just looks less appealing to me. Also, actually broke an alum selcof post several years ago. that's my N=1 study.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Oct 11, 2002)

*Go For Campy*

Although it's a one bolt system, it's hardly the seat post of old... Once the angle is set, it holds well enough to slide the seat fore-aft and the allen bolt angle is still easy to tighten. You should also consider fit and finish and Campy has Selcof beat on that too.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

terry b said:


> ...However, you should consider getting over this need to be right all the time. We generally deal in opinions here, and there is no need (that I can see) to try and beat other peoples opinions into the ground...


Don't feel like the "Lone Ranger" terry, he's done the same with me on several occasions. And to be honest, I've done the same thing with some people on this site. C-40, if you could take your engineer's way of thinking and be a bit more open-minded to other's viewpoints, it would be much more useful and less abrasive.

I remember an old EE prof. of mine often using the saying, "There's more than one way to skin a polecat."

On the seatposts, I've used the older-style Campy Record ti & CF, and I guess I got lucky that the range of adjustment happened to jive with the position I needed. I haven't yet tried the Selcof/ITM design, but I'm tempted to.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

Selcof


----------



## ottodog (Mar 26, 2004)

Speaking of seaposts, anyone tried the Alpha Q seatpost??


----------



## tarwheel (May 22, 2004)

*seatposts*

I own a Campy Chorus ti post that I've used for over 3 years with no problems. It's light, looks nice, and is easy to adjust. My only complaint is that it is sometimes difficult to get the seat angle just right because of the grooves/serrations on the post. I think Campy has quit making the ti seatposts -- bowing to the carbon fad -- so you may have to find one on eBay unless some dealers still have old stocks.

I also owned a Selcoff BioPost that I sold on eBay after unsuccessfully trying to adjust it. My experiences were similar to terry. Either I'm just plain stupid, or the seatpost just wouldn't work right on my frame. I never could get the angle right, no matter how hard I tried. The nose was pointed up at about a 45-degree angle and I couldn't get it anywhere near level. I also found it hard to adjust. It just plain sucked. The directions that were included on the box were useless. I even sent an email to Selcoff, and the directions they sent me were useless.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Well I guess that's good to know before someone goes and drops a hundred bucks on that design. But it seems to me that your experience is atypical. If the thing was that bad, it probably would have died off the market by now. 

Or not!

Anyone else with input on the adjustibility of the Selcof/ITM design? Good or bad, your input is needed!


----------



## Acenturian (Feb 18, 2004)

I have an ITM on my bike, and I found it rather simple to adjust. But then again I have the USE Alien on my mountain bike and I don't have a problem adjusting and switching saddles on it either. 


I might even buy the Selcof in white carbon fiber as my next post.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

The Selcof design is basically the same as a Thomson seatpost clamp, with the difference being the bolt form factor. The working principle is the same.



AJS said:


> Well I guess that's good to know before someone goes and drops a hundred bucks on that design. But it seems to me that your experience is atypical. If the thing was that bad, it probably would have died off the market by now.
> 
> Or not!
> 
> Anyone else with input on the adjustibility of the Selcof/ITM design? Good or bad, your input is needed!


----------

